# Stove and Air Wash



## 149oaks (11 Oct 2012)

We recently got a new stove and like them all should keep the glass I suppose somewhat clear. Anyway I end up cleaning it most days as it does get cloudy/foggy and a bit black on the sides. I'm wondering is this normal or is there some method/old wives tale about using the yoke (can't think of the technical name) to keep it clear. Asked the salesman and he told me to keep it closed and open it fully when I have the fire going well. Also if leaving it on overnight not to close it until the flames are well down.


----------



## itsallwrong (12 Oct 2012)

Congrats on getting a stove.
Airwash vent is the vent at the top. 
They have limited success depending on the stove make.
I leave mine open most of the time unless I am going out or something.
But by closing the airwash vent, you will allow smoke to dirty the glass (more).
It comes off easy.
Personally I wouldn't bother cleaning it all the time.
It's a working fire in a stove. It will always get dirty to some degree.


----------



## 149oaks (12 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys. Ye it comes off easy enough with the ashes but "innocently" I wouldn't have expected to be doing it so often. This airwash then is really just another marketing ploy that's pretty meaningless in reality so.


----------



## JohnJay (12 Oct 2012)

I use a ceramic hob scraper to clean mine every few uses. it cleans it in a few seconds and without making much of a mess. You can pick one up for a few quid in Woodies or Powercity 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31juOddzNUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Charley (12 Oct 2012)

Bread soda & a non-scratch scourer will work well too


----------



## fraggle (12 Oct 2012)

i find it depends on what you are burning, and if it is close to the glass. Sometimes part of my glass will blacken, but a few pieces of wood later and it has 'burnt off' by itself.

I thought I heard that it was worse if you burn wetter wood....


----------



## demoivre (12 Oct 2012)

Wet wood should not be burned in a stove or open fire as it leads to a build up of creosote, a major cause of chimney fires.


----------



## jasonparker (11 Feb 2013)

alser said:


> it'll get black anyway i have found easy way to clean even if it stuck on the glass is wet a cloth dip in the ash and it comes off easy



This is what I do with my stove seems to do the trick although I dont have to do it that often, the ash acts an an abrasive. There are many glass cleaners out there that also work.


----------



## billb (11 Feb 2013)

I have two stoves both with airwash and one blackens then glass and the other doesn't.  I was recommended *to use vinegar to clean the glass* and I find it perfect for the job.  Each time I empty the ash then a quick wipe with vinegar on a kitchen sponge gets the black off the glass easily.


----------

